
What does your ad/tracker blocking setup look like? - realshowbiz
With the multitude of possible approaches to ad&#x2F;tracker blocking, and varying personal opinions about the merit of doing so, I’m curious what people are actually using day-to-day to improve privacy of their desktop and mobile environments.
======
jamesponddotco
Safari with JS disabled on macOS and iOS, Firefox with a custom user.js on
elementaryOS. I enable JS only when necessary — looking at you, Help Scout.

For actual blocking, I run a Pi-hole on a VPS that connects to multiple
DNSCrypt servers that I control, which block everything I want while improving
privacy. Planning on replacing Pi-hole with AdGuard Home for DNS over HTTPS
and DNS over TLS, since I want to have this server public at some point, for
others to use.

If anyone is interested in testing, shoot me an email at root@jamespond.co. No
logging, DNSSEC, disk encryption, Canonical Livepatch, 24/7 monitoring and
completely open source.

------
paulcole
I don't use one.

I like not paying directly for content and accept that ads and tracking are
the price I "pay". I personally don't feel comfortable taking something
without holding up my end of the bargain.

It's really not a big deal. Sometimes I see products I want to buy or things I
looked at and forgot about and end up buying them.

It's also not the horrific and torturous experience I read about on here. I
wonder if I'm just going to the wrong sites lol?

~~~
simonblack
It depends a lot on how much you are paying for your internet service, and/or
how fast it is.

If you're paying nothing or just a little, and/or it's very fast then the
extra time/cost of the ad content is negligible.

On the other hand, if your internet connection is slow, expensive or you have
a small monthly quota, then any time or cost involved in downloading largish
volumes of ad content becomes a huge fraction of your costs.

I once had a _monthly_ quota of two gigabytes when travelling. An average of
only 60 megabytes per day. It doesn't take many two-three megabyte webpages
full of ads to soak up that 60MB daily quota.

~~~
paulcole
Nope, doesn't have anything to do with that IMO.

I don't get to pay less at Nordstroms because I don't make as much money as a
surgeon. I shop at Gap or a thrift store instead.

Either go to different sites or don't visit those sites at all.

Despite what so many posters here seem to think, it's not a god-given right to
read the NYT without looking at ads lol.

------
karma20
Firefox for iOS and macOS. I have strict tracking protection [1] enabled on
the former, and NoScript + uBlock Origin set up on the latter. I also use
Little Snitch on the Mac.

[1] [https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/tracking-protection-
ios](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/tracking-protection-ios)

------
bigato
Use the modern primitive browser mothra on 9front at home, dillo at work
(linux), and then iridium on openbsd with ublock origin, when mothra or dillo
are not enough for the site.

------
zzo38computer
I have JavaScript disabled mostly. And then, I have various custom CSS rules
defined. And other settings. I do not actually have a ad-blocker installed.

------
karthik02
Firefox Focus on iPhone / iPad. Ublock Origin on Mac.

------
x2f10
uBlock Origin at work (Chrome / Edge). Wipr at home (OSX, iOS). This gives me
an ad free environment without the hassle (such as disabling JS).

------
e83f70479b
Chrome with ublock origin advanced mode - 3rd party frames & scripts blocked
by default.

iOS - Safari with AdGuard as content blocker

------
rolph
default mode is no JS, and no 3rd party anything. 2nd parties are strongly
suspect. if those criteria leave me with a white page then i drop the CSS
style into no style and read text, or source code for text strings. if i get
nothing after that then i search DDG for similar pages where i can see the
content without problems.

------
stentotre
Ublock origin + PiHole

